# Sega Saturn Modchip?



## RyGuy176 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey guys, keeping it short and simple, I'm in the market for a SEGA Saturn Mod Chip, and since Sega Style seems to be down, I can't find any other sites currently selling.

Just looking for something that will let me play CD-Rs. I'm aware of Pseudo Saturn, but then I wouldnt be able to play the games that require additional RAM. What are your best suggestions? You guys are the experts. 

Lots of love,
RyGuy


----------



## dilav (Oct 9, 2016)

RyGuy176 said:


> Hey guys, keeping it short and simple, I'm in the market for a SEGA Saturn Mod Chip, and since Sega Style seems to be down, I can't find any other sites currently selling.
> 
> Just looking for something that will let me play CD-Rs. I'm aware of Pseudo Saturn, but then I wouldnt be able to play the games that require additional RAM. What are your best suggestions? You guys are the experts.
> 
> ...



There is newer chip Phantom Universal developed/tested by a few members over at assemblergames. I bought one of those about a year back, it's apparently compatible with all drives and was less hassle than some of the decade old chips I've used before. Like all of these drive in-line chips it does not allow out of region, you would need region switches/chips or a region free bios replacement.

Regards,
dilav


----------



## kuwanger (Oct 9, 2016)

RyGuy176 said:


> I'm aware of Pseudo Saturn, but then I wouldnt be able to play the games that require additional RAM.



Uh, Pseudo Saturn works just fine with additional RAM found on Action Replay 4M Plus carts.  The only problem(s) you'll have is (1) you can't use the save flash and (2) some games that expect 1MB RAM will glitch (usually sprites) because of having more RAM than expected.  The latter has nothing to do with Pseudo Saturn, though.


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 9, 2016)

Ouch. Frankly, Action Replay is already crippled by its inability to save/load in-game. Losing access to the save feature it does have is bonkers.


----------



## RyGuy176 (Oct 9, 2016)

kuwanger said:


> Uh, Pseudo Saturn works just fine with additional RAM found on Action Replay 4M Plus carts.  The only problem(s) you'll have is (1) you can't use the save flash and (2) some games that expect 1MB RAM will glitch (usually sprites) because of having more RAM than expected.  The latter has nothing to do with Pseudo Saturn, though.



Oh, alright! I assumed after loading the Pseudo files onto the cart, the cart might lose its ability to access the RAM.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dilav said:


> There is newer chip Phantom Universal developed/tested by a few members over at assemblergames. I bought one of those about a year back, it's apparently compatible with all drives and was less hassle than some of the decade old chips I've used before. Like all of these drive in-line chips it does not allow out of region, you would need region switches/chips or a region free bios replacement.
> 
> Regards,
> dilav



Okay, I think I get what you're saying. I saw someone on AssemblerGames selling BIOs replacement chips, so if i did that with a combination of this Phantom Universal, I should be good to go?


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 10, 2016)

I think so. Changing the bios wouldn't technically affect the region jumpers. but few games seem to care about it.

Now video output mode... My understanding is that NTSC systems default games to NTSC60, while PAL systems default games to PAL50.
Most users should just buy an NTSC Saturn and ignore the behavior. Unless one really wants to play games optimized for 50hz


----------



## dilav (Oct 10, 2016)

RyGuy176 said:


> Okay, I think I get what you're saying. I saw someone on AssemblerGames selling BIOs replacement chips, so if i did that with a combination of this Phantom Universal, I should be good to go?



That would be ideal IMO for disc backups. BIOS chip replacement would require soldering and might be hard if you have not done smd work before.


----------



## SG6000 (Oct 15, 2016)

The dude that runs this site sells legit Saturn modchips:

http://consolegoods.co.uk/


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 17, 2016)

SG6000 said:


> The dude that runs this site sells legit Saturn modchips:
> 
> http://consolegoods.co.uk/


I can confirm this seller is legit, have bought a chip and other things from him in the past, but I don't see a saturn chip listed currently. Be worth asking tho.


----------

